# South Korea Hoodies



## Bloodletting (25. März 2011)

Moin Leute,

ich bin über Umwege im Internet auf folgende stylische Jacken gestoßen.
http://cgi.ebay.de/South-Korea-mens-hoodie-jacket-coat-sweatshirt-/110664581686?pt=Kleidung_Accessoires_Herrenbekleidung_Herrenjacken_M%C3%A4ntel&hash=item19c41f8236

Nun habe ich ein wenig geforscht und mir scheint es, dass sowas nur aus Asien geliefert wird, also auch mit teuren Versandkosten und hoher Versanddauer belastet ist.
Also frage ich mal so in die Runde, ob wer weiß, wo man sowas im Internet aus Deutschland bestellen kann.

Schonmal Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. März 2011)

Sieht auf jeden Fall cool aus. 

Aber 15,- Versandkosten aus China sind doch ok?


----------



## Gazeran (25. März 2011)

Neeeeeeeed.
Das ding sieht geil aus.


----------



## Trez (25. März 2011)

Hier mal ein Händler mit einer kleinen Auswahl dieser Hoodies.

Edit: Leider nicht in Deutschland aber der Versand nach Deutschland ist kostenlos.

Edit2: Zumindest da wo "Free Shipping" steht^^


----------



## spectrumizer (25. März 2011)

Das schaut ganz gut aus.

http://www.dhgate.com/high-collar-coat-2010-arrival-top-brand-men/p-ff8080812dcc3bfb012e03454c9b5f7e.html

Gleich mal 2 bestellen ...


----------



## Skatero (25. März 2011)

Wenn die Anfrage so gross ist, kannst du ja deinen eigenen Shop machen. Müsstest du nur schauen, wo du sie günstig bekommst.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (25. März 2011)

die wird aber sowas von sofort bestellt.


----------



## mastergamer (25. März 2011)

Hui. *-* Wird gleich bestellt.


----------



## Potpotom (25. März 2011)

Uhh... ich hab den Thread erst jetzt engeklickt weil mich der Titel so garnicht reizt, aber die sehen ja echt mal gut aus. *bestellen muss*


----------



## Aeonflu-X (25. März 2011)

Bald sehen wir an den Jacken im Alltag wer auf Buffed Member ist


----------



## Falathrim (25. März 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Bald sehen wir an den Jacken im Alltag wer auf Buffed Member ist



Die Dinger sind aber auch cool *g*
Aber ob ich das finanziell gebacken krieg die zu bestellen? *grübel*


----------



## skyline930 (25. März 2011)

Omg, haben will. Danke!


----------



## Bloodletting (25. März 2011)

Oh man, hab nicht gedacht, dass ich jetzt damit so eine Welle losschlage.^^


----------



## MasterXoX (25. März 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Oh man, hab nicht gedacht, dass ich jetzt damit so eine Welle losschlage.^^




Dann schlag mal zu bevor keine mehr vorrätig sind


----------



## Bloodletting (25. März 2011)

So, hab trotzdem über EBay bestellt, weil ich mich nicht extra irgendwo anmelden wollte und EBay einen gewissen Schutz bietet.
Hoodie und Jacke gehören mir ... scheiß stylische Teile.


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2011)

wieso gibts die nicht hier :<


----------



## Bloodletting (25. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> wieso gibts die nicht hier :<



Keine Ahnung ... ich wette aber, wenn H&M die entdeckt, läuft jeder zweite damit rum.


----------



## Doofkatze (25. März 2011)

Wie gern erinnere ich mich noch an die Zeit zurück, wo ich anziehn durfte, was ich wollte...

Heute schwanke ich immer zwischen Hemd, Poloshirt oder T-Shirt, je nach Jahreszeit und Grund des Aufenthaltes.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (25. März 2011)

Betet dafür dass es so "unentdeckt" bleibt, will nicht meine Jacke nach 2 Monaten im Schrank hüten. :I

Noch 3-4 Tage dann ist sie da.


----------



## Bloodletting (25. März 2011)

Dann haltet den Mund und sagt niemandem, woher ihr die habt und wie sie heißen. xD


----------



## Aeonflu-X (25. März 2011)

Am besten Thread closen. 
Spaß, wäre "unfair".
Man muss es trotzdem ned überall rumposaunen.


----------



## BlizzLord (25. März 2011)

So eine hol ich mir auch sobald die Finanzielle Lage es zulässt stylische Dinger. 

Edit: und jetzt lasst den Thread im nichts verschwinden. hihi ;D


----------



## Perkone (25. März 2011)

Sehen ja echt kewl aus.... Bräuchte sowieso bald ma n neues Bekleidungsstück, vll. gönn ich mir sowas irwann mal


----------



## Soramac (25. März 2011)

Also wenn Ihr ständig bei Otto und Deichmann Klamotten kauft, dann kein Wunder das Ihr soetwas stylisch findet. Man muss bei jeder Jahreszeit, ob es jetzt Frühling, Herbst oder Winter ist gleich in die Geschäfte gehen und nach den neusten Klamotten schauen, nicht 2 Wochen später, dann ist erst recht alles ausverkauft. Trendfabrik hat z.B. solche Art Hoddies auch. 

Habe die schon vor langer Zeit ebenfalls gesehen, ist jetzt nichts besonderes. Zumal kommt es drauf an, aus welchem Stoff die sind, ob die kratzig sind oder nicht. Denn wer kontrolliert denn bei einem koraenischen oder chinesischen Händler die Ware? Keiner. Bei Nike oder Adidas schon.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Also wenn Ihr ständig bei Otto und Deichmann Klamotten kauft...



Bei Deichmann werden sich maximal Nudisten für ne Wanderung kleidungstechnisch ausstatten können.

Aber ja, besonders finde ich die jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## Falathrim (25. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Habe die schon vor langer Zeit ebenfalls gesehen, ist jetzt nichts besonderes. Zumal kommt es drauf an, aus welchem Stoff die sind, ob die kratzig sind oder nicht. Denn wer kontrolliert denn bei einem koraenischen oder chinesischen Händler die Ware? Keiner. Bei Nike oder Adidas schon.


Zum Glück kostet dasselbe Produkt mit Nike-/Adidas-Markenzeichen auch nur 5 Mal so viel, das ist deutlich erschwinglicher


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. März 2011)

> Bei Deichmann werden sich maximal Nudisten für ne Wanderung kleidungstechnisch ausstatten können.


 Hähähä... 



Also ich weiß ja nicht... Da steht nirgends, aus welchem Material die Dinger sind, die Beschreibung ist so fehlerhaft, dass es beim Lesen schon weh tut und mit den Farbbeschreibungen haben sie es anscheinend auch nicht so. "Chacoal", hm?  Ist halt ein extrem güngstiges Produkt aus Hong Kong. Auf besondere Qualität würde ich da nicht hoffen.

Also für mich müssten Klamotten schon ein bissl mehr bieten, als einfach nur cool auszusehen, aber jeder so, wie er mag...


----------



## Healor (26. März 2011)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dhgate.com? Nicht jetzt speziell wegen dem Hoodie, sondern allgemein. Die Preise da sind ja relativ günstig. 16,94 Euro für einen Hoodie ist nicht viel. Dazu noch kostenlose Lieferung. Das es sich um Ware aus Fernost handelt ist klar, heisst nicht zwangsweise, das es sich um schlechte Qualität handelt, aber es riecht fast nach Billigware.

Bei vielen der Verkäufer findet man nirgends eine Adresse oder sonst etwas. Macht mich schon ein wenig skeptisch. Die Erfahrungsberichte im Internet fallen positiv sowie negativ aus.

Kanns Probleme mit dem Zoll geben? Habe zwar schon oft was aus dem Ausland gekauft, auch aus China, aber es waren immer Artikel wo es sich nicht um Fakes handeln konnte, also alles echt. Angenommen die Klamotten sind billige Fälschungen und der Zoll kriegt die in die Finger, was dann? Ware weg? Geld weg? Sogar Klage am Hals?


----------



## spectrumizer (31. März 2011)

Meine müssten die nächsten Tage da sein.

[attachment=11795:RRHoodies.jpg] 

DHGate hat den ganzen Bestellprozess ohne Probleme abgewickelt, hab mit CC bezahlt.

Material soll Baumwolle sein. Wird sich aber zeigen, wenn die da sind. Hoffe nur, dass ich auch die richtige Größe gewählt habe. Koreanische M <> UK M ...


----------



## spectrumizer (20. April 2011)

So, meine Hoodies sind angekommen, wurden allerdings vom Zoll beschlagnahmt, weil keine Rechnung draussen angebracht war. Nach ~1 1/2h warten beim Post Zollamt konnte ich sie dann in Empfang nehmen.

Leider mußte ich feststellen, dass die Größe M viiiiieeel zu klein für uns ist, da hätte ich mind. L oder XL bestellen müssen, was ich jetzt auch nochmal gemacht habe.

Aber ansonsten lief alles Reibungslos.


----------



## MrBrownie (20. April 2011)

taugen mir garned die dinger :/


----------



## Bloodletting (20. April 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Leider mußte ich feststellen, dass die Größe M viiiiieeel zu klein für uns ist, da hätte ich mind. L oder XL bestellen müssen, was ich jetzt auch nochmal gemacht habe.



Diesen Aspekt habe ich zum Glück von Anfang an in Betracht gezogen.
Habe mir meine in XL (asiatisch) gekauft. Wäre also die amerikanische M, beziehungsweise bei uns eine S.
Fällt dadurch sehr körperbetont aus, was aber bei dem Schnitt der Teile nicht stört, sogar zuträglich ist.

Drei sind bisher bei mir angekommen (Auch eine beim Zoll gelandet <.<) und ich bin mit allen zufrieden. 
Für den Preis ist die Qualität absolut hervorragend und der vierte ist schon auf dem Weg.


----------



## H2OTest (20. April 2011)

hmm dann bräuchte ich ja 3 xl


----------



## Bloodletting (20. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hmm dann bräuchte ich ja 3 xl



Bei manchen gibts glaube ich XXL ... wenn nicht, lässte es halt offen, guckt der Bauch raus. xD


----------



## Konov (21. April 2011)

Irgendwie reizen mich die Dinger jetzt auch mal anzuprobieren... wo habt ihr bestellt? Wo bestell ich am besten? Bei Ebay?


----------



## tear_jerker (21. April 2011)

wenn ich mal nen Cosplay machen möchte komm ich auf die dinger zurück, aber ansonsten muss ich echt sagen das ich die teile total affig finde. oO
staune das die hier son anklang finden


----------



## Konov (21. April 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wenn ich mal nen Cosplay machen möchte komm ich auf die dinger zurück, aber ansonsten muss ich echt sagen das ich die teile total affig finde. oO
> staune das die hier son anklang finden



Naja anprobieren würd ich sowas schon mal gerne, vorallem wenn man schlank ist, ist das bestimmt ganz nett weils recht körperbetont ist.
Leider kann man sowas nirgendwo anprobieren, habs jedenfalls im Laden noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Bloodletting (21. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wo bestell ich am besten? Bei Ebay?



Würde ich dir zumindest raten. Was du schlussendlich machst, ist deine Sache.


----------



## Konov (21. April 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Würde ich dir zumindest raten. Was du schlussendlich machst, ist deine Sache.



Danke, ich denk drüber nach.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. April 2011)

Hab meine über DHgate bestellt. Vorteil dabei ist, dass du'n Käuferschutz hast, ab dem Moment, wo du's (im Vorraus) bezahlst, bis du bestätigst, dass die Sendung bei dir angekommen ist. Erst dann erhält der Verkäufer sein Geld und im Problemfall bekommst du's einfach wieder zurückgebucht.

http://www.dhgate.com/po011-20pcs-south-korea-men-s-hoodie-rider/p-ff8080812cd08e6b012ce6341cc56cd0.html

Aber asiatische XL = S bei uns?  Wäre ja krass. Die bestellte M hat vom Umfang her auf jeden Fall gepasst, Ärmel waren lediglich zu kurz und als ich die Kaputze noch aufgesetzt habe, hing mir das Teil auf Bauchnabelhöhe.

Hab nochmal zwei bestellt, L und XL. Mal schauen, was besser passt. Ich denke die beiden M-Größen werde ich hier an Kumpels, bzw. deren Kinder, vertickern.

Hoffe, dass die die Nachricht lesen und 'ne Rechnung draussen anbringen ... Kein Bock, nochmal soviele Stunden beim Zoll zu verschwenden.


----------



## Bloodletting (22. April 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Aber asiatische XL = S bei uns?  Wäre ja krass.



Ich weiß es nicht genau. Ich hab wie gesagt mit Vorahnung XL bestellt und als ich das Teil anhatte war ich erschrocken.
Kann kaum glauben, dass die da wirklich alle so winzig sind.


----------



## Topfkopf (22. April 2011)

Doch, Menschen mit Asiatischen Hintergründen sind alle sehr klein. Die Mongolen waren auch sehr klein, durchschnittsgröße ist glaube ich bei Koreanern 1.60m. Darum tragen in vielen Filmen mit "sexuallem" hintergrund die Darstellerinnen auch Schuluniformen, für die ganzen "anders"orientierten in der Welt 

BTW: sehen ja nett aus die Dinger, und nur weil nich Nke oder Adidas draufsteht muss es kein schrott sein.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. April 2011)

Wenn ich da 2 Stück bestellen muss, müssen die dann beide die selbe Farbe und Größe haben? Und wenn die Teile nicht passen, was kostet das zurückschicken?


----------



## Bloodletting (22. April 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wenn ich da 2 Stück bestellen muss, müssen die dann beide die selbe Farbe und Größe haben? Und wenn die Teile nicht passen, was kostet das zurückschicken?



Das zurückschicken würde dich bei den Versandkosten aus Deutschland mit Sicherheit mehr kosten, als das Teil an sich.
Also: Auf Nummer sicher gehen, oder weiter verkaufen, sollte es wirklich nicht passen.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. April 2011)

Einen meiner zu kleinen Hoodies hab ich an 'ne Freundin vertickt, die genau die passende Größe dafür hat.  Den anderen bekomm ich auch noch los. Zurückschicken habe ich mir bei den geringen Einkaufspreisen geschenkt. Wie Blood schon sagte kostet das zurückschicken wohl mehr, als einfach neu zu bestellen.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (28. April 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Einen meiner zu kleinen Hoodies hab ich an 'ne Freundin vertickt, die genau die passende Größe dafür hat.  Den anderen bekomm ich auch noch los. Zurückschicken habe ich mir bei den geringen Einkaufspreisen geschenkt. Wie Blood schon sagte kostet das zurückschicken wohl mehr, als einfach neu zu bestellen.




Wie ist die Qualität?
Und wo bestellt?
Bei DHGate?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen (:


----------



## spectrumizer (28. April 2011)

Über Qualität kann ich im Moment keine Aussagen machen. Stoff fässt sich aber ganz gut an. Wieviel die Klamotten taugen kann man erst nach 'n paar mal tragen, strapazieren und Waschgängen sagen.

Bestellt hab ich hier: http://www.dhgate.com/high-collar-coat-2010-arrival-top-brand-men/p-ff8080812dcc3bfb012e03454c9b5f7e.html


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Mai 2011)

Boahr, heute Brief im Kasten gefunden ... Wieder vom Zoll, Sendung wurde wieder beschlagnahmt, weil wieder keine Rechnung aussen angebracht war, obwohl ich's DICK UND FETT als Hinweis zur Bestellung mit hingeschrieben hab. Das heisst wieder 4 Stunden quer durch die Stadt fahren, beim Zollamt hocken, warten, dass deine Nummer aufgerufen wird, wieder Zollgebühren zahlen ... AAAARG, ICH KÖNNT PLATZEN ...


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Boahr, heute Brief im Kasten gefunden ... Wieder vom Zoll, Sendung wurde wieder beschlagnahmt, weil wieder keine Rechnung aussen angebracht war, obwohl ich's DICK UND FETT als Hinweis zur Bestellung mit hingeschrieben hab. Das heisst wieder 4 Stunden quer durch die Stadt fahren, beim Zollamt hocken, warten, dass deine Nummer aufgerufen wird, wieder Zollgebühren zahlen ... AAAARG, ICH KÖNNT PLATZEN ...



Ab sofort also nur noch hier Klamotten kaufen


----------



## Bloodletting (5. Mai 2011)

Tjoar, bei dem Preis muss man halt Einbußen machen, ist doch überall so.


----------



## Yadiz (6. Mai 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Boahr, heute Brief im Kasten gefunden ... Wieder vom Zoll, Sendung wurde wieder beschlagnahmt, weil wieder keine Rechnung aussen angebracht war, obwohl ich's DICK UND FETT als Hinweis zur Bestellung mit hingeschrieben hab. Das heisst wieder 4 Stunden quer durch die Stadt fahren, beim Zollamt hocken, warten, dass deine Nummer aufgerufen wird, wieder Zollgebühren zahlen ... AAAARG, ICH KÖNNT PLATZEN ...



konnte man sich nicht mal die Gebühren sparen, indem man sich die Ware als Geschenk liefern lässt?


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Mai 2011)

Die 6,- € für'n Zoll sind weniger das Problem, eher das ganze nervige drumherum.

Und als Geschenk verschicken hätte wohl auch nichts gebracht, da der Zoll jedes Päckchen genauer unter die Lupe nimmt, was aus "Nicht-EU-Ländern" kommt. Und wenn die in China es nichtmal hinbekommen, 'ne Rechnung aussen dran zu kleben, dann ist der Versand als Geschenk wahrscheinlich noch schwieriger.


----------



## nieye (23. Mai 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Wie ist die Qualität?
> Und wo bestellt?
> Bei DHGate?
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen (:



Ja, das ist ein guter Ort.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (23. Mai 2011)

Leute sowas Kauft man nicht aus Übersee/China .

http://cgi.ebay.co.u...0#ht_2718wt_938

Hab mir schon sehr viel Zeugs aus UK gekauft. Eine Jacke aus Übersee bestellen ist doch Idiotisch.

Ps: Warum keine Sammelbestellung?


----------



## nieye (23. Mai 2011)

Übersee-Bestellungen können nicht sagen, dass ist dumm, ist der Schlüssel Sie haben einen guten Verkäufer zu finden


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Mai 2011)

nieye schrieb:


> Übersee-Bestellungen können nicht sagen, dass ist dumm, ist der Schlüssel Sie haben einen guten Verkäufer zu finden


google translator O.o

hat dhgate jetzt per ip die links hier zum forum zurückverfolgt?


----------



## Konov (23. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> google translator O.o
> 
> hat dhgate jetzt per ip die links hier zum forum zurückverfolgt?



OH NOEZ.... Verfolgungswahn!!!


----------



## nieye (24. Mai 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Das schaut ganz gut aus.
> 
> http://www.dhgate.com/high-collar-coat-2010-arrival-top-brand-men/p-ff8080812dcc3bfb012e03454c9b5f7e.html
> 
> Gleich mal 2 bestellen ...


Meiner Meinung nach ist dies ein guter.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Mai 2011)

keine weiteren Fragen euer Ehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ZAM gib mal ursprungsland bitte


----------



## Loony555 (24. Mai 2011)

Sehen echt gut aus! 

Aber da sehe ich keine Chance für mich. 
Ich trage so schon die deutsche Größe XL, was Hoodies und dicke Pullis angeht.  
Selbst wenn das asiatisch XXL ist (UK L wie es da steht), wird das recht klein (=eng) ausfallen. 
Und die sind nicht gerade "kesselfreundlich" geschnitten. 

Wäre aber ein super Geburtstagsgeschenk für den Sohn meiner Freundin, der kann solche Sachen tragen.


----------



## nieye (26. Mai 2011)

Ja, diese Dinge sind billiger in Asien, und der Stil ist abgeschlossen.


----------



## Bloodletting (26. Mai 2011)

nieye schrieb:


> Ja, diese Dinge sind billiger in Asien, und der Stil ist abgeschlossen.



Kann mal jemand diese Google Translator Werbemaschine ruhig stellen?


----------



## nieye (27. Mai 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hab meine über DHgate bestellt. Vorteil dabei ist, dass du'n Käuferschutz hast, ab dem Moment, wo du's (im Vorraus) bezahlst, bis du bestätigst, dass die Sendung bei dir angekommen ist. Erst dann erhält der Verkäufer sein Geld und im Problemfall bekommst du's einfach wieder zurückgebucht.
> 
> http://www.dhgate.com/po011-20pcs-south-korea-men-s-hoodie-rider/p-ff8080812cd08e6b012ce6341cc56cd0.html
> 
> ...


Geringe Anzahl von Asiaten als Westler, so dass die Größe der Kleidung made &#8203;&#8203;in China zu klein


----------



## Aeonflu-X (27. Mai 2011)

Die Asiaten sind im Forum.

Wie geil ist das denn. 

Haben die IP getrackt oder wie kommen die aufs Buffed Forum?


----------



## ZAM (27. Mai 2011)

Das Forum ist gut geranked


----------



## Valdrasiala (27. Mai 2011)

Das ist bestimmt ZAMs persönlicher Chinafarmer ^^


----------



## nieye (1. Juni 2011)

Ja, aus Asien sehr billig sein Transportkosten


----------



## Valdrasiala (1. Juni 2011)

...und der bestätigt das sogar noch... ZAM ZAM ZAM... von Dir hätte ich mehr erwartet


----------



## nieye (11. Juli 2011)




----------



## orkman (11. Juli 2011)

nieye schrieb:


> Geringe Anzahl von Asiaten als Westler, so dass die Größe der Kleidung made &#8203;&#8203;in China zu klein



der spruch is einfach epic ....
hey wenn wir ganz asien hier ins forum reinkriegen wuerden waer das doch super ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (11. Juli 2011)

Fürn 5er pro Post übersetz ich dir dein Kauderwelsch in anständiges Deutsch!

Geschäftsidee yeah!


----------



## Razyl (11. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Fürn 5er pro Post übersetz ich dir dein Kauderwelsch in anständiges Deutsch!
> 
> Geschäftsidee yeah!



Warum bin ich nicht darauf gekommen? Verdammt!

Aber mal ernsthaft: Wieso sind hier Asiaten mit Google Translate im Forum? Doch nicht nur wegen diesen Hoodies? D:


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Juli 2011)

Denke über Rückverfolgung des Referers.


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber mal ernsthaft: Wieso sind hier Asiaten mit Google Translate im Forum? Doch nicht nur wegen diesen Hoodies? D:



Sie infiltrieren uns ... Pullover are just the Anfang!!!11


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. Juli 2011)

Musste grad heulen vor lachen :-D
nieye


----------



## Rethelion (30. Juli 2011)

Hm der Titel des Threads hat sich interessant angehört und genauso interessant sehen die Teile aus; da muss ich doch fast mal bestellen 

Btw. kommts mir nur so vor oder sieht dhgate dem Layout von ebay zu verwechseln ähnlich?


----------



## MasterXoX (30. Juli 2011)

Hm basiert drauf ne^^ Gibt viele Seiten die das benutzen
btw ich finds ja lustig das der thread immer wieder von ihm ausgegraben wird


----------



## Syane (2. August 2011)

lol hab auch zwei bestellt xD ne schwarze und ne graue x.x ..sollten in drei tagen da sein !


----------



## MasterXoX (4. August 2011)

Wir werden von diesen Leuten erobert


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (9. August 2011)

Syane schrieb:


> lol hab auch zwei bestellt xD ne schwarze und ne graue x.x ..sollten in drei tagen da sein !


Sind die auch im Zoll hängen geblieben?

EDIT: für meinen asiatischen Freund xiaxia

Ich auch kaufen würde, wenn Rechnung draußen am Paket dran sein. Sonst ich zum Zoll müssen


----------



## Silenzz (27. September 2011)

Mal ne Frage, bei dem Ebay Angebot hier http://www.ebay.de/itm/South-Korea-mens-hoodie-jacket-coat-sweatshirt-Hot-/290558750160?pt=US_CSA_MC_Outerwear&var=&hash=item895fc71ce4 so wie ich das verstehe, würden die zusätzlichen Portokosten nochmal 14,39$ Betragen? o.O


----------



## H2OTest (27. September 2011)

ja aber son coolen pullover für ca 30 € ...  leider passen mir die dinger net


----------



## Silenzz (27. September 2011)

Quatsch man, 22€uro!  Geht immernoch, nur ist das super Angebot da, eigentlich garkeins!


----------



## Kamsi (28. September 2011)

nicht posten hier ihr lockt nur die chinabots wieder an ^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (28. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> nicht posten hier ihr lockt nur die chinabots wieder an ^^



Ich fand sie lustig  



EDIT: Mussten eigentlich alle Buffler, die sich die Dinger bestellt haben, auch zum Zoll? Das wär das einzige was mich noch vom Kauf abhält


----------



## Silenzz (9. Oktober 2011)

Noch ein letztesmal das ich hier poste, ich schwörs  Hat einer von euch die Dinger über einen Ebayseller bestellt und wenn ja, wielange hat es denn ca. gedauert, bis die Jacken denn da waren?


----------



## Kamsi (9. Oktober 2011)

beim zoll mal angerufen ? vieleicht ist deine jacke längs da ^^


----------



## Silenzz (9. Oktober 2011)

Haha, ne ich hab die grade eben erst bestellt


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt, in Läden und stilvollen Hut und Pullover billig


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Oktober 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> EDIT: Mussten eigentlich alle Buffler, die sich die Dinger bestellt haben, auch zum Zoll? Das wär das einzige was mich noch vom Kauf abhält


Ich mußte zum Zoll, ja. Man wartet da ~30min-1h (Nummer ziehen), wird aufgerufen, muß deklarieren, was in dem Päckchen ist, ggf. wird es aufgemacht und auf Markenfälschung geprüft, dann mußte Umsatzsteuer + Lagerkosten nachzahlen (5-10,- €) und das wars. Aber das war kein Problem, ist ja keine Straftat. Aber es ist einfach nur nervig und zeitraubend.


----------



## Silenzz (11. Oktober 2011)

Kann ich mir vorstellen, spectrumizer, wielang hat's denn gedauert, bis das Päckchen beim Zoll war, weißt du das eventuell noch?


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Oktober 2011)

Bei der ersten Bestellung hat es ein paar Monate gedauert, da in der Zeit irgendwie Feiertage oder sowas in China waren und die deswegen nicht ausgeliefert haben. Die zweite Bestellung war innerhalb von ein paar Wochen da.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (16. Oktober 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich mußte zum Zoll, ja. Man wartet da ~30min-1h (Nummer ziehen), wird aufgerufen, muß deklarieren, was in dem Päckchen ist, ggf. wird es aufgemacht und auf Markenfälschung geprüft, dann mußte Umsatzsteuer + Lagerkosten nachzahlen (5-10,- €) und das wars. Aber das war kein Problem, ist ja keine Straftat. Aber es ist einfach nur nervig und zeitraubend.



meh... da müsste ich erst mal mindestens 30min mit dem Auto fahren (bzw. gefahren werden ) um zur nächsten Zollstelle zu kommen,so viel Mühe ist mir der Hoodie dann doch nicht wert....

aber die Hoodies sind soooooo cool


----------



## TheGui (16. Oktober 2011)

Ab jetzt denkt ihr immer an den Song wenn ihr an South Korea Hoodies denkt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pt4AWNui9bg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lakor (16. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Ab jetzt denkt ihr immer an den Song wenn ihr an South Korea Hoodies denkt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das eine verdammt gut gemachte Parodie, oder ist das ein unglaublich dummes, ernst gemeintes Lied?


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (26. Oktober 2011)

Hmmm...ich glaub ich lass es erstmal...zum Zoll stampfen wegen nem Pulli ist mir zu blöd.. 




Wenn ein Buffi zufällig den schwarzen Hoodie in XXL über hat kauf ich den dennoch gern ab :-P


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Oktober 2011)

hm die sind billiger geworden und auch einzeln erhältlich O.o glaub werd jetzt doch mal zuschlagen


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Ab jetzt denkt ihr immer an den Song wenn ihr an South Korea Hoodies denkt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach du....


----------



## Deanne (26. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Ab jetzt denkt ihr immer an den Song wenn ihr an South Korea Hoodies denkt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum in Gottes Namen habe ich das angeklickt??


----------



## Kamsi (27. Oktober 2011)

haben die justin biber geklont ?


----------



## TheGui (27. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> haben die justin biber geklont ?



Bieber ist der Antichrist und diese menschlichen Ausschussprodukte sind seine Reiter der Apokalypse!


----------



## Davatar (27. Oktober 2011)

Das Thema gibts immernoch? o_O Gibts so viele Leute hier, die an South Korea Hoodies interessiert sind? Vielleicht kennt hier ja jemand nen Schneider oder ne Boutique, die selbst Kleider herstellt. Sagt denen mal, das sei ne Marktlücke


----------

